# TJI's and hangars



## jar546 (Dec 1, 2009)

Enough said on this multiple problem installation.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: TJI's and hangars

Good Morning Jeff,

No worries; If the osb flooring is properly glued and nailed to the TJIs; the floor will hold the TJIs up.

Ah,ha, ha, ha, ha.  Green Building   :mrgreen:

By the way, tear out "all" of the insulation; before requesting a re-inspection!

Uncle Bob


----------



## JBI (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: TJI's and hangars

Just another day in Paradise?


----------



## pwood (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: TJI's and hangars

while you have that engineer writing the letter for the shim and the girder have him include one for this situation. maybe a twofer! :mrgreen:


----------



## RJJ (Dec 2, 2009)

Re: TJI's and hangars

Isle 6 at Home Depot has an assortment of hanger stretchers! :lol:


----------



## Mule (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: TJI's and hangars

The toe-nails on the side will hold it! Won't it????


----------



## PORTEOUS (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: TJI's and hangars

Believe it or not, there are some framers out there who DO NOT know how to use these joists, the install sheet tacked to every 4th or 5th joist usually gets tossed aside and left up to us to teach them how these are to be used, and I've also seen inspectors who don't know either, they have very specific framing methods that must be followed for these floor "systems" to work properly. I still don't trust them, and  I  would use  dimensional lumber when-ever posible, just IMHO, thanks, Bill


----------



## JBI (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: TJI's and hangars

Several years ago, I was inspecting work at one of our 'Bungalow Colonies'. The owners place was being rebuilt from the gound up and he didn't want posts in the basement, so he had the contractor use TJIs (instead of the dimensional lumber on the plans  :? ).

The floor 'system' was laid out - no band around the perimeter, not even blocking between the I-joists.

They had the exterior walls up, unsheathed as yet, and were working on the interior partitions. Almost every I-joist web was either bowed (noticeably) or out of plumb (leaning).

When I asked the contractor about the condition of the I-joists he told me "I've never used these before."

To which I replied "Ever fly a plane before?"

His response "No."

I then asked "Would you jump into a 747 and try to fly it?"

His response "Of course not!"

"Then why didn't you take the time to learn a little about these products before you used THEM?" At that point I told him to get the Engineer out to the site PRONTO, and take the rest of the day off before causing any more damage... I've said it before, I'll say it again...

*You can't fix stupid!*


----------



## peach (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: TJI's and hangars

I like John's questions to the contractor...


----------

